# Hilfe zu Java Befehl In.open



## Derenei (19. Feb 2012)

Ich habe ein kleines Problem und zwar:

Ich habe ein kleines Programm programmiert welches eine Text Datei öffnet und den Text auf der Konsole ausgibt aber irgendwas mache ich falsch denn mein Programm funktioniert nicht. Ich habe ein neues Textdokument erstellt und es auf dem Desktop gespeichert. Kann es vielleicht sein das Java die Text Datei auf dem Desktop nicht findet habe es auch schon wo anders gespeichert aber es geht trotzdem nicht.
Hier der Quellcode:


```
/**
 * Beschreiben Sie hier die Klasse Buchstaben_Zähler.
 * 
 * @author (Alexander Pittrich) 
 * @version (16.2 2012)
 */
public class Buchstaben_Zähler1
{
   public static void main (String[]args)
   {
       Out.println ("Buchstaben Zähler");
       In.open ("Neues Textdokument.txt");
       char c = In.readChar();
       while (In.done())
       {
           Out.print(c);
           c = In.readChar ();
       }
   }
}
```

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## faetzminator (19. Feb 2012)

Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass [c]In[/c] eine Klasse eures Dozenten zu sein scheint und wir die nicht kennen, würde ich einfach mal den gesamten Dateipfad angeben. Denn Java sucht so in [c]System.getProperty("user.dir")[/c], also dem aktuellen Verzeichnis, in dem dein Programm läuft.


----------



## Derenei (19. Feb 2012)

Danke jetzt gehts.


----------

